# ¿Cuanto gano realmente metiendo el dinero en el banco a plazo fijo?



## dodaltel (29 Ago 2008)

Si el banco me da el 5% de interés por tener a plazo fijo una cantidad de dinero. ¿Como se cual es el beneficio real de ese 5% de interés?, si le restamos la devaluación de la moneda, impuestos y demás.

Es decir, si tengo por ejemplo:

1000€ a plazo fijo por un año a un interés del 5%.

El beneficio anual sería de 50€.

¿Como calculo la devaluación de la moneda?, para saber cuanto vale de menos después de un año esos 1000€. Es decir, ¿cuanto le tengo que poner a esos 1000€ del año 2008, para que en el 2009 siga teniendo el mismo valor que en el 2008?.

Supongo que a alguno se le secaran las corneas después de leer semejante preguntar, pero es que no se cuanto beneficio real le puedo sacar a una cantidad de dinero a plazo fijo.

Supongo que además, a partir de una cantidad habría que restarle también al rendimiento (los 50€) un porcentaje que se llevará hacienda. ¿ cuanto se podría llevas hacienda de esos 50€?.


----------



## El_Presi (29 Ago 2008)

Hacienda se lleva un 18%, para saber el rendimiento real tienes que conocer la inflación (a más inflación, menor rendimiento o incluso rendimiento negativo).


----------



## Dolphin (29 Ago 2008)

Tambien debes tener en cuenta que de los beneficios que te de el plazo fijo el 18% te lo retienen automaticamente. Por lo que si te pagan en un plazo fijo lo que sube el nivel de vida el IPC cada tus depositos perderan un valor del 18%


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (29 Ago 2008)

Creo que el calculo correcto seria:

(Rendimiento - Impuestos) - Inflacion.

Suponiendo rendimiento del 5% e inflacion del 4%, e impuestos del 18%

1 + 0.05*0.82 - 1.04 = 0.001

O sea, un 0.1% de rendimiento.

Ahora pongamonos un poco mas optimistas, dinero en bolsa rindiendo un 8% anual (contando impuestos), e inflacion del 4%

1.08 - 1.04 = 0.04 

4% de rendimiento. 

En defnitiva, quitale primero los impuestos (creo que el 18%) y luego restale la inflacion.


----------



## dodaltel (29 Ago 2008)

Pues si la inflación creo que esta por el 5,3% y el banco me da un interés del 4,8%, me parece que pierdo un 0,5% de interés cada año, sobre la cantidad depositada a plazo fijo. ¿no?

Es decir, que en este momento estaría perdiendo dinero sobre esos 1000€.

1000 + 4,8% = 48€ - Lo que gano por el interés que meda el banco.
1000 - 5,3% = 53€ - Lo que pierdo por la inflación.

48 - 53 = -5€ beneficio final sin contar con los impuestos.

Si los cálculos no me fallan, resulta que después de que tengo el dinero sin poder tocarlo durante un año, le pierdo dinero mientras el banco lo gana usando mi dinero para jugar con el prestándolo a sus clientes.


----------



## fros (29 Ago 2008)

La cuenta es rápida:

Cuanto ganas *realmente* poniendo pasta a plazo fijo contando la inflación *real*? 

Na de na.

Así, sin calentarse mucho la cabeza

De nada.


----------



## dodaltel (29 Ago 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Creo que el calculo correcto seria:
> 
> (Rendimiento - Impuestos) - Inflacion.
> 
> ...




ammm ok entonces:

1000 + 4.8%= 48€ - Rendimiento
48 - 18% = 8.64 € - Lo que se lleva hacienda

(48-8,64)-5,3% = 38,03€ Beneficio real

Pero si le restamos a esos 1000€ el 5,3% de inflación:

1000 - 5,3% = 53€ perdida por inflación del dinero depositado a plazo fijo.

resulta que ganamos38 -53 = -15€

Pierdo alfinal de todo 15€ en total y no gano nada ¿es así?


----------



## Kalevala (29 Ago 2008)

Po zi, si la inflacion real es mayor (inculso siendo menor pero muy poco por el tema de impuestos) el dinero va perdiendo valor.

Pero cuales son las opciones:
- Dejarlo debajo del colchon: igual pero ademas no pillas el 5% que te da el banco. La inflacion tambien funciona debajo del colchon 
- Gastartelo: pues que te quiten lo bailao, pero te quedas sin el dinero en caso de necesidad
- Invertirlo en acciones, fondos de inversion, negocio propio, etc: pues si sale bien genial pero si sale mal te quedas sin dinero 

Asi que no te agobies, disfrutalo y guardalo a partes iguales.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Ago 2008)

El cálculo correcto es el siguiente:

Rendimiento-impuestos-tu inflación personal.

Es decir, si los únicos precios que suben son los de los ferraris, los de los sujetadores, los de los trajes de submarinismo,..., y tú no compras nunca nada de eso, entonces ganas una pasta.

Ahora, si el IPC es muy bajo pero lo que sube es precisamente lo que tú compras, entonces no ganas una mierda. 

Por eso yo, que estoy de alquiler, espero que mi IPC sea muy bajo en los próximos años...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Ago 2008)

pues la cosa puede ser mucho peor, imagina que inviertes en un piso y quieres saber cuánto has ganado despues de un año, imaginemos que es el mejor de los casos, uno de la burbuja en que el pisito subió un 15 %, la rentabilidad queda como sigue:

15% - notario - registrador - comisión inmobiliaria - impuesto de actos jurídicos documentados - impuesto de transmisiones patrimoniales - comunidad * 12 - IBI - agua - basura - luz - derrama para arreglo de patio - intereses de la hipoteca - comisión por cancelación - impuestos por plusvalía (IRPF) - inflación = no tienes piso ni dinero.


----------



## Goyo (19 Sep 2008)

En estos artículos tienes como calcularlo y tablas con los resultados a largo plazo:

Invertir en Bolsa - Renta fija e inflacin; lo importante es la rentabilidad real

Invertir en Bolsa - Comparacin de las rentabilidades de la renta variable y de la renta fija a largo plazo

Un saludo.


----------

